# FSH & LH doubled in 2 months



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just opened the envelope for my latest bloods & its not good.  

Back in Dec 2009 I was:
LH = 7.0 iu/L
FSH = 9.4 iu/L
So whilst not the best I still felt like a funky, fertile, 40's hopeful. Today however I got new results & they've doubled!! (give or take)

Feb 2010:
LH = 15.1 iu/L
FSH = 17.1 iu/L
E2 (Oestradiol) = 94 pmol/L (not done in previous Dec bloods)
Now I'm feeling like a crusty old dinosaur. I know they fluctuate all the time, but logic isn't working yet. Just feels like a real kick in the teeth.    My first consult appt in a couple of weeks, but these results meant I have to see my GP on Wed. (I assume this was my GPs auto response to results like this since I only spoke to receptionist. But it was flagged I need to see Dr.)

Oh I don't know...sometimes ignorance is bliss. I don't know what I'm after, I just needed to off load I guess.  

9£B 
xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

9£B I'm really not the best person to advice but wanted to send you a big  

bingbong x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi   

Really sorry you've had bad news.

I am the queen of the crazy blood test results.  I was told I was menopausal and needed a bone density scan then 3 years latter conceived my daughter after 2 IUI .  It might be best to wait for the consultant appointment to discuss what this means.  GP's are sometimes not the greatest at interpreting female hormone levels  .

You are definitely not a crusty old dinosaur    You seemed most spritely when we last met  .

Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They can fluctuate it would def be worth a repeat next cycle and on day 1- I do hope it was a blip, I used to do mine every month when on own eggs. Really hope your dr can reassure you xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

9£B, I hope you get some reassurance from your GP   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

9£B - do not despair! FSH does fluctuate, remember mine was 91 last August, then went down to 11!  There are so many conflicting views about FSH, AMH...blah blah blah! But the fact is women with high FSH HAVE got pregnant!   I wouldn't take too much notice of what the GP says tbh.  As Upsy says, they don't tend to know much.  My GP spent 15 years going through IVF herself and had not heard of AMH   Wait until you see the consultant (next week?) and see what they say.  

Stay positive and spring-chicken like!  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi 9£B, I was told today by a very good consultant that all of these blood tests (E2, AMH, LH, FSH etc) are just "indicators".  Its only when treatment starts that they can really see what's going on...

And, no, you're no a dinosaur at 41!  

Stay positive, if I can do it at my age then you can  

Baby Blue


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Awh, thank you so much ladies. I knew you would be able to shake me out of my slump.  Still feel really disappointed but my logic is slowly working on me now (which is reasuring). I don't think I was prepared for the rollercoaster to start before I'd even see the cons!



upsydaisy said:


> You are definitely not a crusty old dinosaur  You seemed most spritely when we last met .
> 
> Upsy
> xxx


 Its going to be a long 2 & 1/2 weeks before appt but that bit really made me smile.   Thanks Upsy.

9£B
x


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Just back from GP. I am so lucky; I have a lovely, reassuring GP who explained that whilst she isn't a fertility expert all these changes indicated was that my body was having to work harder (as expected now I am older) to produce the Oestradiol (E2) required to make/keep me fertile. But given my E2 is still in limits, try & stay relaxed & see what the cons says.

She then excitedly asked when the 1st appt was, & genuinely wished me well. Keeping her fingers crossed for me & hoping the next time I see her its to confirm a BFP. Adding that if anything comes up than she may be able to help with I should just get in touch to see if she can. How lovely is that?

If she is any way technically incorrect, I don't care. She has left me feeling +ve & I will roll with that until I see what my cons has to say.  

THanks for all your   & kind msgs. What a difference having you all out there makes.   
9£B
xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Glad you've had some better news  

I want your GP she sounds lovely !!  Mine is a complete twit  .

Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad your appt was positive XX


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

Upsy - I will PM you her details. You should be able to register with her given our proximity.  

9£B
x


----------

